# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2018)

This is a two part question in anticipation of this coming Tuesdays festivities.*

What kind of woodworking tools or things did you ask Santa for? 

And did you get everything on your list? *








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 23, 2018)

Handheld metal detector , plan on doing some work on reclaimed wood, Infeed and outfeed tables for the planer.
Retired from my job last night as of today I am in xontrol of my time so I may not be getting lots of new tools but I will have time to use the ones I have
Merry Christmas to my Wood Barter family, you are the best
Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Well, I did get the new 5" jaws for the recently purchased G3 chuck ordered and on the way. They were necessitated by bowl core I bought from Doc some time back; tenon exceeds reach of the 4" jaws by about the width of the taper. Another book or two on carving, one on making lathe tools.

And, no... filling of the list is no where near complete.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinky (Dec 23, 2018)

In my shop recently and noticed my thin and medium CA glue had gone bad. Asked for a $25 Rockler gift certificate to replenish. I know, pretty boring.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

I didnt ask for any tools so I can answer now. I just buy what I want or need at any given moment. What I want is what Dave said above, time to work in my shop. Once I get my dental bill paid off I plan to cut my hours at work so I can finally get some shop time. But I did drop some hints on some bicycle tools, lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS (Dec 23, 2018)

I got a 10-20 Jet sanders. Been looking at a new Ram pickup but don't Santa is convinced yet. Maybe next year. What I would really like is peace on earth and good will to all, but that doesn't seem likely anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

CWS said:


> I got a 10-20 Jet sanders.


Pics or it didnt happen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2018)

On my list, but standing by for the big day: Narex chisel set and Trend Airshield Pro. Anticipation is part of the fun! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 23, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I didnt ask for any tools so I can answer now. I just buy what I want or need at any given moment. What I want is what Dave said above, time to work in my shop. Once I get my dental bill paid off I plan to cut my hours at work so I can finally get some shop time. But I did drop some hints on some bicycle tools, lol.


Can't have too many tools!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

I do not know- where I live Santa has not been here yet.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2018)

Not really a Christmas list— more of an opportunity “occasion”. We were in Arlington for A State Champion football game— my team Cuero— won 4A Div II — I was on sideline as usual as team “Doc”.
After the game, found there was a Rockler fairly close by— just went to browse—- found a nice Ellsworth Pro signature 1/2 inch bowl gouge that went home with us. (SWMBO didn’t even give an eyeroll- she’s a keeper)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 23, 2018)

I asked Santa for a new Super Nova 2 chuck. He sent my request to my brother who got it for me. 
I bought myself a new 16 gal Shop-Vac for $40 at Lowe's.
I'd like a new planer so I could make pepper mill blanks, but maybe next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2018)

Santa's bankroll isn't large enough to finance the ROS I'm wanting to get, but that's ok - I'm currently working on saving up for it.

I did get a couple small shop items from my parents - another sanding block and a set of screwdrivers, both of which I asked for. (Having multiple blocks, I can keep each block loaded up with a different grit and not be changing paper back and forth so much. And it seems like my good screwdrivers have started disappearing lately, so another set will be nice.)

Already know what my wife is getting me - I got to pick it out when we were in the nearest Lowe's last month. They're closing that store, so everything there is on clearance. (Went back in their the other day and now they're pretty well picked over throughout the store.) A set of both SAE and metric box end wrenches and also a set of hex sockets in both SAE and Metric. I've been doing more wrench work lately, with some machines I'm currently restoring and more to restore in 2019, so both will see a lot of use.

But, honestly, I get a lot more joy out of watching my boys open their gifts and seeing their excitement. Christmas Day we'll go to church, come home and make and eat brunch, then open gifts. I'll have fun watching them open theirs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 23, 2018)

Asked for nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2018)

My two front teeth. My two front teeth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 23, 2018)

All I ever wanted for Christmas was a *Moss Covered Three-Handled Family Gredunza!*






Yikes, A CAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D (Dec 25, 2018)

You did good Marc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Ray D said:


> You did good Marc.



Did you see the coal package!?
Hahahaha

It's chocolate....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 25, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Did you see the coal package!?
> Hahahaha
> 
> It's chocolate....


That’s funny...couldn’t tell what that was till you pointed it out. Which hollowing tool is that one? I’m looking to get one myself.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Ray D said:


> That’s funny...couldn’t tell what that was till you pointed it out. Which hollowing tool is that one? I’m looking to get one myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)

I now have the #2 & #3 hollowers....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2018)

Now I get to go shopping  Looking at getting the NEJE but not sure what else at this point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 25, 2018)

Let me know if you get it Lou. I looked but have to let you be the Guinea pig! 
If you get one, do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 157647
> Now I get to go shopping  Looking at getting the NEJE but not sure what else at this point



What is that Lou?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> What is that Lou?



Laser ingraver?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

